
Show HN: Crono, an open-source programmatic time-based job scheduler - gduverger
https://github.com/gduverger/crono
======
gduverger
Hi, HN. I made Crono. I've been working on it on and off for 2 years and I
just open sourced it today.

It's still a bit rough around the edges, some tasks are missing (email and
message), and I have to write more unit tests but it's a start and a
foundation to build upon.

I was hoping to get some early feedback. Thanks.

